# Series 1 to give away



## fannda (Nov 13, 2005)

I have an old Series 1 TiVo that I no longer use. Does anyone want it?

Spec
A working PVR10UK
Rebuilt with a larger 320Gb drive
Configured to free program guide
512Mb Network/Cache card installed.
Remote Control - works but in poor condition after many years of use.
Original instructions.

Pickup from Leytonstone London E11


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

Hi!

I'd love to take this if no-one gets there first, but I'm not that local to you, so it would depend on whether you'd be prepared to hold it until I'm in your area in about a month's time.

No worries if that's not possible. Cheers,

Jonathan


----------



## fannda (Nov 13, 2005)

It's yours. PM me for contact details.


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the offer.

Phooey, as I've only just signed up, I can't post PMs yet. Do you want to PM me a phone number and I can give you a bell to arrange?

Cheers,

Jonathan


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

I feel like a fool, I've just realised you're in the same boat. A cheesy tactic may be called for...


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

Hope


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

this


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

won't


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

get


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

me


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

in


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

trouble


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

ordinarily it would, but under the circumstances perhaps OzSat will be lenient


----------



## The Larch (May 6, 2013)

I considered petitioning him, but wasn't sure if it was worth bothering him. It's not like I was cluttering a popular thread. Of course, all these messages are making it *look* popular!


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

It's all in a good cause : must keep the remaining Series 1s out of landfill.


----------

